# Screening Mammogram Additional Views



## dcarr (Jun 25, 2010)

Standard procedure for patients with breast implants is two sets of mammogram films. Since modifier 22 is not applicable to CPT 77057, what option does the reading radiologist have to prompt a payer that additional work was done. Will stating "4 views were performed due to implants" in Box 19 prompt a manual review for most payers?


----------

